# Event Feeler: Autoglym Factory Tour and Open Day



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys and gals,

Just wanted to post up an event feeler to see how many, if any, would be interested in an Autoglym factory tour and open day later on this year.
I have been talking with Autoglym over the past few days and they dont normally do an open day, and when they have it has only EVER been for Detailing world.

Now if this were to go ahead, the general jist of the day would be.... arrive and have a drink and a short presentation about Autoglym and its history, and then onto some tours of both the Manufacturing side and the Lab testing side of things, and then the rest of the day is spent in the training area where Autoglym will show you how to use some of its products, get volunteers to have a go, and show you tricks and tips on detailing. They also demonstrate some of their newer products on sale. 
Goody bags are generally given out also but sometimes they will run a competition with a prize also.

So just wanted to know who might be interested. Please post here if you are 

Paul


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Paul, where abouts is the autoglym site?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea Paul!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Could be up for this Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Hi Paul, where abouts is the autoglym site?


Letchworth.... Herts 

Not far from Luton or Bedford

Paul


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me 

Count me in...... 8)

SAV.....


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Me too... Would like to know more when you have some more info!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

This will only go ahead if i get enough names.

Autoglym have commented and said they will take around 20 people on for the day. If after a few days this thread is growing in numbers interested, then i will push this through and get some more information about when this can be planned in for 

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

2 places for me please!


----------



## Oggy (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm up for this one as well, got a touch of OCD about cleaning cars!

Oggy


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Count me in. The garage is full of Autoglym products.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hell yeah I am all over this like a rash, put me down for 2 spots please Paul 

Charlie


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'd be up for this


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes please my lover from liverpool


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Not far from me Paul, so I might be interested, depending on time and day.....


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

My car is a willing guinea pig......polish it as much as you like and its only 5 miles from me in Letchworth.

I've actually had a presentation from them at an IAM evening locally, very well put together and loads of tricks and product info. I sold their products for 5 years when i was in the aftermarket trade - had the choice of any polishes you could shake a stick at and always took the autoglym. (its worth noting that MER is actually 'T-CUT' with some extras thrown in so think about that when buffing the car with the stuff)

depending on the date i'd be keen - and i'd get some more trade wheel cleaner too !!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So that's 13 so far!

Anymore for any more...??


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all depending on date sounds a good day. Neil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good, I could be up for this


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Depending on date, i'd be interested.

E


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

sounds like my cup of tea. put me down for 2!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in for that.... I use autogylm stuff anyway.


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I to use Auto Glym products and would be interested (2 spaces) again depending on date?

Mctavish


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok guys and gals

Please leave this one with me and ill get back to Autoglym and let them know we have 20 interested so we should easily fill the spaces, unless they allow us more of course. I will update this thread or start another one once i know more 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me and my brother possibly mate. Would need to talk to him.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Count me in Paul :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent! Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

phodge said:


> Excellent! Really looking forward to this.


If it happens :lol:

Quite rare Autoglym do anything like this. I have emailed them back this morning confirming the amount of people we have interested, obviously this can go up or down if something is arranged, but we will see. Should be brilliant if it happens though 

Will let you all know what feedback i get from them 

Paul


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Count me in Paul, if any still available................ 8)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Paul,

I'm in depending on timings etc.

Put me down for 2 ppl.

Cheers [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
On holls in May, but as long as it dose not fall in that one week I'll be up for it.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm up for this too 

Josh


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yes please paul !!! just me,the birds says its my job to make it shine !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right guys 

I want to know from some of you that have put your names down, if this goes ahead, and they put on a bit of a detailing demonstration, is there anything in particular you would want to see or learn, or take tips from..... ie - wheel cleaning, polishing, waxing, leather seat cleaning..... etc.......

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Right guys
> 
> I want to know from some of you that have put your names down, if this goes ahead, and they put on a bit of a detailing demonstration, is there anything in particular you would want to see or learn, or take tips from..... ie - wheel cleaning, polishing, waxing, leather seat cleaning..... etc.......
> 
> Paul


All of the above  particularly polishing/waxing paintwork improvement and maintenance.

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Claying and compounding....apparently! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Paint correction on a new car....... Try and get rid of a bit of the factory orange peel just like all new cars have these days.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't mind Paul, what ever it takes to make mine shine and I will be happy to make coffee for you as you give 'Tango' a good going over.............. :roll:

P.S. I do have a few swirls....lol


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Right guys
> 
> I want to know from some of you that have put your names down, if this goes ahead, and they put on a bit of a detailing demonstration, is there anything in particular you would want to see or learn, or take tips from..... ie - wheel cleaning, polishing, waxing, leather seat cleaning..... etc.......
> 
> Paul


Any chance of a supermarket sweep ???? :lol: :lol: Just detailing for me and the best products for a white car !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Right guys
> 
> I want to know from some of you that have put your names down, if this goes ahead, and they put on a bit of a detailing demonstration, is there anything in particular you would want to see or learn, or take tips from..... ie - wheel cleaning, polishing, waxing, leather seat cleaning..... etc.......
> 
> Paul


A Good Demonstration of the High Definition Wax... Fantastic product. but would love to learn some tips from te horses mouth.

cheers


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Leather care for me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So, all in all, a bit of everything then!

:lol:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I d be interested.

JIm J (TTitan)


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Definately up for this Paul - my kind of day!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good, could be up for this and interested in all of the above


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep i will be up for this one, as i use Autoglym. when will it be ?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Any space for an ex-TT owner... I use a lot of AG products but I really want to see their new HD range (Paint Cleanser) in action!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Interested too.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul, have you got a date yet?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope i have not got a date yet Simon.

Vicky who i am dealing with @ Autoglym said she will get back to me ASAP and let me know some possible dates, so im just waiting for that really. If i dont have an answer in another week, i will chase this up.

I am guessing this is going to be a summertime jobbie, and so far ive got a good 35 odd people who have posted saying they want to come along, but the matter of the fact is they will only alow 30 MAX, and this will consist of 2 x 15 people groups for the tour.

I will update when i have had a response from Vicky 

Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL Make it a pay event, that usually drops the number by half !!! LOL... make sure i get my spot !!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant be sure everyone will get in, i have over 30 people easy on this thread interested, and i will be restricted to 30 as far as i know.

If i get a definite date, it will be a case of post and the first 30 posters, gets in. I would say first 30 in this thread but id imagine some will not be able to make a set date, and then i will be juggling people back and too and i dont want that sorry.

Will update when i know more as ive said..... however long that may be 

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can I post now, Paul 

See, I've done it: 1st one in 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Can I post now, Paul
> 
> See, I've done it: 1st one in 8)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am up for this still...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I am up for this still...


Sorry, dedicated TT Owners only

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I would have thought you tractor drivers would have stuck together!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Mind you, smuts take some cleaning.................lol :roll:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

cant remember whether ive posted b4 but im up for this if theres space


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Paul
Sounds like fun put my name down


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm in when you get that date.....


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bump titty bump !!! any news on this Paul, I have a new car and i don't want it to get dirty !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Bump titty bump !!! any news on this Paul, I have a new car and i don't want it to get dirty !!!! :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

I will drop them a line again Steve, i did email them around 2-3 weeks ago and they said they hadnt decided if they could and would hold it. I will email them and let you know once i get a reply


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Bump titty bump !!! any news on this Paul, I have a new car and i don't want it to get dirty !!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Sorted !!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

> Hi Paul
> 
> Huge apologies for not getting back to you sooner on this. It really has been manic here recently, especially with the show season kicking off! Our Technical Services guys are tied up with these events so it's hard to pin a date to have them all here at head office for an open day. I'll try my best to pull up some dates, even if it's for the latter part of the year.
> 
> ...


----------

